# come lanciare wlan0 all'avvio

## Hal-10000

Salve,

visto che non sono riuscito a far funzionare la mia chiavetta usb wireless Belkin,  mi sono procurato un altro adattatore wireless usb, Asus, che un amico mi ha cortesemente prestato.

Questa pennetta funziona, ma la connessione e' un po' lenta (150 kb/s mentre le Belkin e' 300 kb/s).

Il fatto e' pero' che, subito dopo l'avvio di Gentoo (con LXDE), ogni volta che devo tirare su la rete devo dare i seguenti comandi:

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 essid NETGEAR

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd
```

poi, siccome il processo cosi avviato ad un certo punto si ferma, devo aprire un altro terminale e dare

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

cosi' il wireless parte, solo che sono costretto ogni volta ad aprire il terminale e digitare i vari comandi.

A parte il fatto che mi sarebbe piaciuto di piu' far funzionare la Belkin (che va benissimo sotto Archlinux), qualcuno saprebbe cortesemente dirmi come si fa per automatizzare l'operazione in modo che parta da sola ad ogni avvio di Gentoo?

Faccio presente che a tale scopo ho anche creato due script (per la prima volta in vita mia  :Smile:  ma per azionarli devo comunque passare dal terminale.

Grazie

EDIT: dimenticavo di chiedervi un'altra cosa strettamente correlata: il processo di boot e' enormemente rallentato dal dhcp. Infatti quando il cavetto ethernet e' scollegato, perche' devo utilizzare il wi-fi, il post iniziale si ferma per diversi secondi sul dhcp in "waiting for carrier" in attesa di ricevere il segnale eth0 che pero' non arriva. Poi, dopo un bel po' di secondi (per me e' fastidiosissimo) il processo di boot riprende. 

La cosa e' normale? Ho seguito la guida ufficiale per l'installazione del dhcp, che avevo io stesso messo all'avvio. E' possibile in qualche modo mettere questo processo in background in modo che non rallenti il boot? 

Credo che la soluzione sarebbe fare in modo che all'avvio partisse, wlan 1 al posto di eth0, anche perche' il portatile non lo collego quasi mai al cavo ethernet.

EDIT: adesso non uso piu' la Asus wifi usb, che restituisco all'amico che me l'aveva prestata, visto che sono riuscito a far funzionare la mia Belkin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pierino_89

Invece di usare i servizi di openrc o altri script potresti usare Wicd, che a differenza di Network Manager ti permette di avviare la connessione prima del login.

----------

## Hal-10000

Grazie per la risposta.  A dire il vero ci sono riuscito a far partire wlan1 all'avvio. Ma se volessi usare Wicd, basta installarlo e parte da sè al boot? dovrei solo disattivare wlan1 all'avvio, giusto?

non è che wicd mi consuma un bel pò di ram, come del resto nm?

----------

## pierino_89

Sì, lo aggiungi con rc-update al runlevel di default e sei a posto. Ovviamente devi poi disattivare i vari net.*

Io vedo che NetworkManager di per sé consuma davvero poco, ma ovviamente il discorso non vale per i vari servizi di gestione (tipo Solid in kde).

Wicd comunque ha solo una gui GTK che puoi lanciare giusto quando ti serve configurare una nuova rete, per il resto una volta configurato puoi anche dimenticare che esiste.

----------

## Onip

networkmanager ha un plugin sviluppato da gentoo (ed incluso nella nostra distribuzione) che gli permette di interagire con la nostra configurazione standard (/etc/conf.d/net) quindi permette di avere connessioni all'avvio senza login.

----------

## pierino_89

 *Onip wrote:*   

> networkmanager ha un plugin sviluppato da gentoo (ed incluso nella nostra distribuzione) che gli permette di interagire con la nostra configurazione standard (/etc/conf.d/net) quindi permette di avere connessioni all'avvio senza login.

 

Questo è vero, però rispetto a wicd l'ho trovato più instabile (mi tirava scemo per impostare il nome che volevo alla connessione, non so se sia stato risolto) e bisogna disabilitare la cifratura delle chiavi del wifi perché funzioni prima del login.

----------

## Hal-10000

Mi sto chiedendo se mi convenga installare wicd/nm, o se invece rimanere con la configurazione manuale che ho già. 

Infatti, siccome uso il portatile solo in casa e quindi mi collego sempre e soltanto alla mia rete wireless, forse non avrei bisogno di applet quali Wicd o NetworkManager, la cui principale caratteristica -almeno credo- è quella di permettere di scegliere tra le varie reti disponibili. 

Penso che, sotto il profilo del risparmio delle risorse, la configurazione base sia preferibile.. oppure esistono altri vantaggi nell'usare le interfacce wcid / nm ?

----------

## pierino_89

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> Mi sto chiedendo se mi convenga installare wicd/nm, o se invece rimanere con la configurazione manuale che ho già. 
> 
> Infatti, siccome uso il portatile solo in casa e quindi mi collego sempre e soltanto alla mia rete wireless, forse non avrei bisogno di applet quali Wicd o NetworkManager, la cui principale caratteristica -almeno credo- è quella di permettere di scegliere tra le varie reti disponibili. 

 

La caratteristica principale è che sono comodi, e gestiscono cose tipo il riconnettersi quando cade la connessione, o il passaggio eventuale da wifi a cavo quando viene collegato quest'ultimo.

Fosse un fisso ti darei ragione, ma essendo un portatile potrebbe sempre tornarti utile.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Penso che, sotto il profilo del risparmio delle risorse, la configurazione base sia preferibile.. oppure esistono altri vantaggi nell'usare le interfacce wcid / nm ?

 

Il consumo di risorse è talmente ridicolo che non vale la pena parlarne, NetworkManager in questo momento mi sta consumando 1,6 MB di memoria + 5,2 di memoria condivisa. E se proprio ti prende la paranoia, puoi sempre compilare wicd senza gtk.

----------

